

Is Scala the new Ruby? - pethor
https://medium.com/on-coding/8d53975e7297

======
eip
If you are going for short code then the following scala example:

val arrayTwo = arrayOne.map { item:Int => item + 1 }

Can be written like this:

val arrayTwo = arrayOne.map(_+1)

"the availability of ruby gems is highly superior to the amount of SBT
dependencies"

SBT is just a questionable version of Maven and I would bet money the amount
of Java/Scala libs available in Maven repositories far exceeds the number of
Ruby gems available.

------
lanna
Stupid article, stupid comparison.

------
killface
good god i hope not. we don't need that faux rockstar culture in my pretty
language.

